# License Fees!?



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

They say the $$ will be used for us. :what: If I read the costs for any of these new 2014 licenses right....I can get a base license(?), 2 deer tags, and your all species fishing license...for the low sum of $76.00. There's a $1.00 surcharge on the "base" license so you hunt small game and NON migratory birds(?). Crows??

I'm saving $$, but a $76.00 pop right now so I can still fish is a little hefty. If I don't do it now, it'll cost more later. Can't win for losing....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

today will prolly be my last day on ice, so I am going to get new tags also. If you buy what you are buying, plus a turkey tag, you get 15% off, for buying 4 tags


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Martian said:


> today will prolly be my last day on ice, so I am going to get new tags also. If you buy what you are buying, plus a turkey tag, you get 15% off, for buying 4 tags


Nope, that is gone...


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Martian said:


> today will prolly be my last day on ice, so I am going to get new tags also. If you buy what you are buying, plus a turkey tag, you get 15% off, for buying 4 tags


With the new license package, I think the 15% discount went away.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Paperboy 1 said:


> They say the $$ will be used for us. :what: If I read the costs for any of these new 2014 licenses right....I can get a base license(?), 2 deer tags, and your all species fishing license...for the low sum of $76.00. There's a $1.00 surcharge on the "base" license so you hunt small game and NON migratory birds(?). Crows??
> 
> I'm saving $$, but a $76.00 pop right now so I can still fish is a little hefty. If I don't do it now, it'll cost more later. Can't win for losing....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


huh? you can fish right now for 26 bucks if you dont want anything else? Little slow this morning lol

Way I priced it last year I bought an all species, a deer combo and a small game for $73. 3 buck increase is pretty small over the past how many years.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Paperboy 1 said:


> I'm saving $$, but a $76.00 pop right now so I can still fish is a little hefty. If I don't do it now, it'll cost more later. Can't win for losing....


If you want to buy your licenses piecemeal, you can and the price isn't much different if I'm reading right.

The hunt/fish combo is $76.

If you bought everything separate it comes out to $77

Base license - $11
Combo deer license - $40
Fishing license - $26


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Still pretty cheap for all those licenses!!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Martian said:


> today will prolly be my last day on ice, so I am going to get new tags also. If you buy what you are buying, plus a turkey tag, you get 15% off, for buying 4 tags


 

WRONG
already bought all my licences they did away with discount


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

you only save a dollar by buying the hunt/fish licence package.

this year you pay a extra dollar ($5.00) to file for elk,doe permit,bear permit.
also a doe permit is going to cost $20.00
state duck stamps jumped from $5.00 to $12.00
seniors get first der lic. for 8 bucks second lic. cost 20 bucks.that kind of sucks..

orv stickes took a jump too.26.75 plus extra 10.00 for new trail permit


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

you guys are correct, I just left Gander, no more 15%. That said, I got a turkey tag, my deer combo, and fish lic. all for $91. That is a full year of outdoor sports, for under $100, whine if you want, but I.m okay with it


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Martian said:


> you guys are correct, I just left Gander, no more 15%. That said, I got a turkey tag, my deer combo, and fish lic. all for $91. That is a full year of outdoor sports, for under $100, whine if you want, but I.m okay with it


Oh......I'm not whining at all. Just trying to figure out what is what. If I buy X amount of do I get a break? A $1.00 savings is sucked up in fuel to buy the darn thing.

What color are we this year?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

Sigh. Increase on my fishing license aswell as orv tags. I really dont like giving more money to the govt. Im curious as to what this money is goin to, for the everyday sportsman.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Swampstud said:


> Sigh. Increase on my fishing license aswell as orv tags. I really dont like giving more money to the govt. Im curious as to what this money is goin to, for the everyday sportsman.


I heard they are going to have a big party in Lansing to celebrate their new windfall:lol:


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Oh......I'm not whining at all. Just trying to figure out what is what. If I buy X amount of do I get a break? A $1.00 savings is sucked up in fuel to buy the darn thing.
> 
> What color are we this year?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


hey PB, I didn't mean this to be aimed at you at all, I just knew though some guys would complain , ( including me a little), but again, in the end under $100 for the year i'm good. even My wife said, then you should not have bought them all . I asked why? one transaction, one trip the end.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Martian said:


> hey PB, I didn't mean this to be aimed at you at all, I just knew though some guys would complain , ( including me a little), but again, in the end under $100 for the year i'm good. even My wife said, then you should not have bought them all . I asked why? one transaction, one trip the end.


Martian! You forgot waterfowl licenses..... Then you have a full year. Wait....Fur harvester license. Did that go up too? I wonder if the Federal Duck Stamp is going up from $15.00? :sly: 

I wanna go ice fishing today. How much is my license? $26.00? Back to bed til the suns up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Subscribed.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

Maybe that extra dollar will go towards running a snowplow through some of the heavily used launch areas next winter (Indy, Patterson etc..) :lol: 

That is my main gripe with our access points, the parking areas were horrible this past winter :rant:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

There is a sunset clause on the new license structure, if they don't use the money wisely. The legislature can let it revert to the old way. Accountability for the DNR......finally !

I was opposed at first. But thinking about it......

-If you buy a hunting license, you get the base (small game) license. Now all hunters will have a small game license

- the warm water fisherman will now have an all species (trout) license.

Hopefully a lot of sportsman will think, I have it, might as well use it. Net result, more guys getting out there, trying new things, and enjoying the outdoor opportunities they have been missing. That's a great thing!

I haven't hunted small game in 30 years. This year I will be getting back into it, because I will already have a license in my pocket, looking forward to it !


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

Swampstud said:


> Sigh. Increase on my fishing license aswell as orv tags. I really dont like giving more money to the govt. Im curious as to what this money is goin to, for the everyday sportsman.


Hear you go, passed a convoy of 6 trucks on I-75 today.. Our license fees being put to good use.. Guys spend thousands of dollars on equipment and fuel to go fishing, Why complain about a few $$ for fees.. We have some of the cheapest license fee in the states..


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is what they say will be done. http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/FAQsFY2014BudgetHuntingFishingLicense_411686_7.pdf


----------

